# Fishing tip # 562 when your engine will barely turn over.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Clean the battery terminals and battery leads. Clean engine end, ground and hot lead at the starter. Next, connect your jumper cables to the battery and to the starter and ground. The extra wire in your jumper cables will double the electrical pathway and cut the resistance in half. Cleaning the terminals and associated wires will help to. 
Do it all before trying to crank the engine after you first determine you have a problem. It might not work but it will be the best possible shot at cranking the engine with the battery power you have available. 
This has worked for me once and I helped another guy get his boat running offshore without having to remove my battery from my boat to get him started.

*Nothing special about this tip--just good common sense.*


----------

